# gasper goo bait



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

dose anyone know good household foods that can be good gaspergoo bait? 

or any lures?


----------



## snatchinlips (Jan 15, 2010)

I use to catch them after a good rain(never happens any more) on night crawlers. Every now and then we would use hot dogs. I never caught any unless it rained though. I guess they got washed down into my fishin' hole. I remember after every rain there would be pictures in the news paper of people fillin' up their stringers with white bass(gasper goo). Some real fart smellers here in Pleasanton.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Use a rake and sweep out some crawfish from a ditch or pond, or use a trap to catch some. Freshwater drum love to eat them.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

use to catch them at lake mathis in spring break when my kids were at home, used earth worms ,fished bottom about 8 ft. deep around rocky shoreline, have not tried that in years, good luck.


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

I have caught many by accident while fishing for bass. They have hit spinner baits, rat-l-traps, and crank baits. I believe they are very reaction oriented and it is more a question of locating them in shallow water early in the day, but they are not a fish I have actually targeted.

Happy fishing.

Tom


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

X2 on the crawfish, their favorite! I caught one once on a shiny hook with no bait. On lures, they have been known to hit a Rat-L-Trap.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Friday I had a 7 lber on a dd22 on a hump and then a 2 and 4 lber on sat on a chatter swim. 
Catch them all and take them with you! Just playin but they do break your heart in a bass tourney when they hit


Cody C


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I've caught them on crankbaits, pet spoons, minnows, worms, you name it. If one is hungry, it usually isn't too particular.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Once using a small crawfish as bait and a small bait holder hook on a lightweight fly rod I caught two small drums, about 1 pound a piece, on the same hook at the same time. In the Little Elk Heart Creek.
The man across from me gave me the weirdest look as the water was clear and he saw it happen.
Earthworms are good, as are minnow heads or shad heads fished with very light tackle just off the bottom below a dam around rocks. Hook the head through the eyes with a small but strong bait-holder hook. 
Rocks, rip rap and back currents or eddies attract them. 
They like something a little crunchy it seems, so the heads and the crawfish fit the bill as do small insects or water creatures like hellgramites(sp?).


----------

